# Funny CL ad for machinist toolbox



## vtcnc (Dec 3, 2014)

This one made me laugh...very creative description of a machinist toolbox 

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/tls/4786817877.html


----------



## coolidge (Dec 3, 2014)

I mostly see Snap On tool box $49,000 OBO on my local craigslist /sarcasm


----------



## Andre (Dec 3, 2014)

That's too funny.

I have my share of funny ads too, there is a guy in Penfield selling old fashioned light bulbs for $50, single wrenches for $9, etc. He's called the "tool clown"

Here is the tool clown:

http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/4783656185.html

http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/4767831990.html

http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/4787156158.html

http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/4767912408.html


And the anti tool clown.


http://rochester.craigslist.org/for/4746947621.html


http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/4730428001.html
*
AND MY ALL TIME FAVORITE *http://rochester.craigslist.org/tls/4678459016.html


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 3, 2014)

vtcnc said:


> This one made me laugh...very creative description of a machinist toolbox
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/tls/4786817877.html[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Nash (Dec 3, 2014)

And then there's the Stanley Vidmar 9 drawer "tool chest" that was posted just 1 hour prior to my browsing Sunday evening. So I had to get off my lazy rear and go get it. Not only is it bigger than I am, but it weighs about 4 times more!

A little dirty and the rollers are a little crunchy, but hey, it was only about 10 cents a pound. Yes, I got it for $50 cash!

The only problem with deals too good to pass up is finding the spot to put them (59"h x 30"w x 28"d) and the desire to clean them up and "de-crunch" them. The bearings are probably just dirty - they do turn.

I don't see many good bargains around here - they're usually ridiculously priced. But the ones I do see I tend to be too lazy to go get. Sad.


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 3, 2014)

@kd4gij...I emailed him for pics of "a normal person standing in front of it"  No reply yet!


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 3, 2014)

Andre said:


> That's too funny.
> 
> I have my share of funny ads too, there is a guy in Penfield selling old fashioned light bulbs for $50, single wrenches for $9, etc. He's called the "tool clown"
> 
> ...


Andre, you win. That right flare nut ad  is awesome! I like how he self identifies as the Penfield Jerk!


----------



## GarageGuy (Dec 4, 2014)

There are several of these folks on the Chicago CL too.  The same overpriced tools over and over for months, and even years.  They don't know what the tool is called or what it does, they won't lower their price, and they *won't* give up.  

Hopefully, someday CL will make a filter that can remove specific sellers from your list.  Then the tool clowns can knock themselves out and I won't care.

GG


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a better one in Portland.  This idiot always has something interesting for sale.

Chucking Reamer

http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/tls/4747752314.html


----------



## GarageGuy (Dec 4, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> I have a better one in Portland.  This idiot always has something interesting for sale.
> 
> Chucking Reamer
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/tls/4747752314.html



:roflmao:  Yep, that's a good one alright!  Real sharp!  :lmao:

GG


----------



## sinebar (Dec 4, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> I have a better one in Portland.  This idiot always has something interesting for sale.
> 
> Chucking Reamer




That one is a prize winner!

As they used to say in Rome: "Caveat Emptor."


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 4, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> I have a better one in Portland.  This idiot always has something interesting for sale.
> 
> Chucking Reamer
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/tls/4747752314.html


Is that the end of a broken shaft?


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 4, 2014)

vtcnc said:


> Is that the end of a broken shaft?








   probly a broken PTO shaft.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 4, 2014)

vtcnc said:


> Is that the end of a broken shaft?



It's either a broken axle, or a broken truck brake S-cam shaft, not sure which.


----------



## gr8legs (Dec 5, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> I have a better one in Portland.  This idiot always has something interesting for sale.
> 
> Chucking Reamer
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/tls/4747752314.html




Well, it's a perfectly apt description...

If I found it in a box of stuff I'd be 'chucking' it out the door!


----------

